# Bayou Grande



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Saturday my buddy and I loaded up and launched from the marina at NAS Pensacola. We intended on trying for sheepshead on the piles of the bridge headed into the base. Fishing was slow, one sheepshead off a snail that measured at 16". Decided to switch up it up and try for slot reds or trout and tied on a 1/2oz jig and tossed zoom super fluke in midnight chartreuse. First cast I got a hard hit, I was using my 7' rain shadow and Abu Garcia revo sx reel with 20lb braid and 20lb seagars leader. The fish pulled me and my Jackson big tuna about 100 feet, finally got it up and it measured out to be a 44" black drum! Awesome fight!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love catching these big drums but I don't like eating em ! Congrats!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!! Fun to catch for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Nice big ugly!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

That must have been fun in a yak! I thought security was chasing off folks fishing that bridge? Obviously it holds fish!!!! Nice catch!


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Flounderpounder said:


> That must have been fun in a yak! I thought security was chasing off folks fishing that bridge? Obviously it holds fish!!!! Nice catch!


Didn't have any issues with security, don't know if it's because they watched us launch from base. There are big fish schooled there now, my buddy watched slobs pass by on the fish finder all day.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

The old adage. "When fishing in saltwater, you never know what you have on the end of the line until you see it". 

Nice catch.


----------

